# winche spring



## hipster dufus (Apr 12, 2016)

the spring on the locking pawl of my winch came off again.lost it this time. any ideas on replacing or modifying? thanks guys.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 12, 2016)

Can you tell who manufactured your winch? Most of the major brands have rebuild kits for their winch's.
New winches are relatively cheap and come with a new strap.


----------



## hipster dufus (Apr 14, 2016)

i realize new ones are cheap. there doesnt seem to be a well made one out there, all chinese crap. found a spring and installed. will be xtra careful with my safety chain


----------

